#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  [甄角]黑色聖誕節(萬聖節+聖誕節)

## 黑倫

看了焱狼的故事我都想寫了www
不過萬聖節是焱狼所以我才中間值www
--------------------------------------
名稱:
種族:
希望的禮物(重點):
希望的美食:
-------------------------------------
其實主要只有禮物的部分@w@
我文筆很爛所以請盡量

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

名稱:蘭陵柳
種族:兔
希望的禮物(重點):內有次元空間的禮帽
希望的美食:拐杖大小的拐杖糖

期待黑倫的文哦~~

----------


## 卡斯特

我來嘍~

名字:卡斯特

種族:狼

希望的禮物:充滿魔法的骨頭~

希望的美食:巧克力餅乾

大概就這樣，期待黑倫的文章唷www

----------


## 幻魂血牙

來捧場OWO
名稱:血牙
種族:狼
希望的禮物(重點):狼牙項鍊
希望的美食:鴨血
差不多是這樣WWW
請黑輪多加油囉OWO)/

----------


## 奇比斯克

名稱:奇比
種族:龍
希望的禮物(重點):穿上去變得很有魅力受吸引的帥氣泳褲OWO
希望的美食:火鍋
好好加油喔! 黑倫

----------


## 上將狼

名稱:上將狼(綽號:將軍)
種族:狼
希望的禮物:新型防彈衣
希望的美食:牛排

----------


## JOL busin

名稱:阿普
種族:狐狸
希望的禮物(重點):手環(纏繞很多圈的)~
希望的美食:洋芋片/////
加油喔XD

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

現在還可以參加嘛OwO?

名稱：路恩。希格雷因(通稱路恩或希格)
種族：魔化狼
希望的禮物：披上後可以降低存在感，避免引起人類騷動的外出斗篷OwO(?
希望的美食：只要是甜點都可以~

感謝!期待黑倫的文章喔~

----------


## Norya.Polaris

名稱:諾雅
種族:X種花豹
希望的禮物(重點):全新的科技跑車//內附有渦輪推動引擎\\\\\ˊWˋ////((????((NOOOO
希望的美食:吃不完的洋芋片和巧克力麥片\\\OWO////((踹死

黑倫加油>W<///期待ING~~~~

----------


## 碎風

名稱:碎風
種族:狼
希望的禮物(重點):魔法手環
希望的美食:薯條 (??

黑倫加油~~

----------


## 神威白霜

敢問現在還可以嗎？
若可以的話麻煩黑倫了謝謝

名稱:白霜
種族:半獸半人(平常是狼型態)
希望的禮物(重點):重劍和重砲
希望的美食:巧克力蛋糕

加油喔，謝謝黑倫

----------


## 傲斯頓

不知道現在還來不來得及~w
我也很期待小倫的文章＞w＜

名稱:傲斯頓
種族:鱷魚
希望的禮物(重點):灰色的龍型等身抱枕(?
希望的美食:香草口味蛋捲冰淇淋~

嘿嘿~

----------


## Schak

小倫>w<!!!  

現在還可以報名嗎QwQ~~!?

麻煩摟>^<!

名稱:夏克
種族:狼
希望的禮物(重點):藍寶石耳環O/w/O~!!(有魔力><
希望的美食:千層蛋糕////!!

小倫加油>A<!!!!

----------


## 月光銀牙

名稱:月光銀牙
種族:狼
希望的禮物(重點):母狼一隻
希望的美食:檸檬肉乾

麻煩囉

----------


## 夜落白櫻

名稱:夜落白櫻
種族:狼
希望的禮物:魔動機炮>w<(?
希望的食物:頻果派oWo

謝謝小倫~期待小倫的文OwO~

----------

